# Full NCB



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Can Someone just clear this up once and for all.

Is full No claims Bonus 5year or is it more?
I've heard 5 from some people and 7 from others


----------



## Iain s14 (May 12, 2003)

I've seen some go to 9 years! But most is around 5 years


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

on elephant you can have upto to 50+ LOL depending on you age

it depends on insurer but i think 7 is the highest


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

RSA - goes to 4!

To be honest there is no absolute generic scale - most run upto 5 but its the percentage discount you should really look at.

Having said that - dont try and figure out underwriting! as someone might give you a 80% NCD but if thats off a £10,000 base rate its still £2k! - whereas someone might only reward a 10% NCD - but if its off a £1500 base premium - that would work out cheaper!

I would suggest caution with NCD accelerators, who offer 1 yrs NCD after 10 months or similar, as in most cases this is non transferable to other providers so your stuck with them effectivly - good marketing ploy!

Just look at the bottom would be my advise!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Full NCB(NCD) is insurer dependant - some give their max at 4 or 5 years while others will go up to 7 years. Most have a max % at 65% although some max out at 70% and some as low as 60%. NCB really does not mean a lot as I have seen insurers quote lower premiums with 2 years NCB than other insurers when you have full NCB.


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

I have just renewed my policy with privelege & it shows 9 years ncb!!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Supra RZ said:


> I have just renewed my policy with privelege & it shows 9 years ncb!!


Some insurers give you whatever years you have claims free i.e. even 20 years etc but the discounts end at max 7 years. If you have a claim and your NCD is unprotected then you will normally drop down to 3/4 years etc.


----------

